# Just Right Pistol



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have one or shot one? Played with one today and was wondering how they are. Didn't care that the bolt hold open was in the down position, but not a deal killer. Be fun to SBR one.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Anyone have one or shot one? Played with one today and was wondering how they are. Didn't care that the bolt hold open was in the down position, but not a deal killer. Be fun to SBR one.
> View attachment 1076554


I have a Banshee and love it.. have it in 9mm


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 9mm AR. Fun as hell to shoot. Or use to be when ammo was affordable.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I have a 9mm AR. Fun as hell to shoot. Or use to be when ammo was affordable.


This one is $849 and comes with three mags. Be pretty cheap for and SBR all said and done. Just wondered if anyone had shot this brand specifically. Could be a cheap fun gun or an expensive piece of shit.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

You can get them cheaper. I had a JRC in 9mm in rifle form. It was nice. Pain in the ass to remove the buffer tube to get the bolt out to clean it but whatever. The beauty of it is you can change calibers by changing just a few parts on them. Id get rid of that brace and get an sba3 or sb pdw. Theyre good shooters though. Get a flat wire spring and it will help with the noise of the recoil in the tube


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kidsoncoffee said:


> You can get them cheaper. I had a JRC in 9mm in rifle form. It was nice. Pain in the ass to remove the buffer tube to get the bolt out to clean it but whatever. The beauty of it is you can change calibers by changing just a few parts on them. Id get rid of that brace and get an sba3 or sb pdw. Theyre good shooters though. Get a flat wire spring and it will help with the noise of the recoil in the tube


If I get it, I'll put a stock on it. Can't stand braces.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

MrFish said:


> If I get it, I'll put a stock on it. Can't stand braces.


Make sure then it's a legal length barrel if you put a stock on it or just buy the carbine version.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Make sure then it's a legal length barrel if you put a stock on it or just buy the carbine version.


I'm looking at the one in the pic. 6.5" barrel. Makes them easier to move around.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Then make sure to get a sbr tax stamp for it if you put a stock on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought one with a 10.5 upper in 300 BO , haven’t shot it yet


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

off route II said:


> I just bought one with a 10.5 upper in 300 BO , haven’t shot it yet












I have a 10.5" .300 BO. Love it. Wish I could find some reasonable ammo though. Before all this ammo hoarding bull shit started, someone was supposedly making some steel cased .300 BO.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

MrFish said:


> I have a 10.5" .300 BO. Love it. Wish I could find some reasonable ammo though. Before all this ammo hoarding bull shit started, someone was supposedly making some steel cased .300 BO.


TULA is making steel cased 300bo ammo. Just can't find the shit anywhere.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1076590
> 
> 
> I have a 10.5" .300 BO. Love it. Wish I could find some reasonable ammo though. Before all this ammo hoarding bull shit started, someone was supposedly making some steel cased .300 BO.


go to Freedom munitions .com. I ordered 200 rounds and had them in hand within a week. They had just about anything you could want except .22.


----------

